# Bigger tires on the 17" wheel



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone have any specs on a fatter tire on the 17" rim? I was hoping I could hook up more on the rear end with a bigger tire. Any ideas?


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

I was also wondering the same... is it possible for 265 or maybe even 275's on the stock 17x8's?


----------



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

You would be able to fit 265's on the rear with no problems, that's a common size with F-Bodies also.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Many guys are running 275/40-17 Nitto Drag radials on the stock 17's with no rubbing. They have a round sholder design the keeps them tucked in the fenders. There are other brands that have the same shoulder design as well. Do a search and you'll find a lot.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone run 285's without rub? On stock 17x8's would that even fit? This is pretty sweet, never had a car that I could run anything more than 265's on (Well, technically, I didn't own it, that was my mom's CTS... my G35 265 would have been a real squeeze, 255 and lower was advised...)


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

You may get away with wider rubber on the rears, but probably not on the front with the stock wheels. 245s will rub the struts even if the alignment is in spec. Any wider and you will be asking for trouble. Even if it seems that they dont rub while the car is on the lift, they will when you push it into corners and the sidewalls flex.


----------

